# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Отключается сетевой адаптер!!!

## DRey22

Добрый вечер, проблема вот в чем:при загрузке ноутбука подключаю интернет(vpn-соединение), некоторое время он работает, потом пропадает соединение и соединение сети(локальная сеть),зависает значок "Подключение с ограниченными возможностями". При перезагрузке ноута все повторяется. Проверял всем что можно(Касперский, AVZ, Dr. Web, Avast), итог- пусто,ничего нет!!! Звонил своему провайдеру, говорят,что это 100% червь либо проблемы с сетевой... Переустанавливал винду (Vista Ultimate) на диске С:/, ставил сначала XP с форматированием, затем на неё Vist'у, диск D:/ форматировал через diskmgmt.msc. Но проблема не решилась, я в ступоре.. Не хочется каждый раз перезагружать((( Высылал вам логи, вы ничего не нашли..Значит,все чисто. Посмотрел в журнале ошибок: Невозможно привязать сервер к транспорту \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{4FA3A518-3D08-4E36-A376-FC6A2EA3663A}, так как другой компьютер в сети имеет совпадающее имя.  Запуск сервера невозможен. Облазил весь нет, решения пока не нашел((( Помогите советом.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

> так как другой компьютер в сети имеет совпадающее имя


Вот и причина. При переустановке системы имя компьютера одно и то же выбирали?
Локальная сеть у вас полноценная или только для интернета? Если второе, то проще на всех сетевых подключениях поснимать галки с клиента для сетей MS и службы доступа к файлам и принтерам. По идее, системе станет наплевать на совпадающие имена.

----------


## DRey22

Сеть полноценная, с файлообменом по ней, менял имя компьютера, не помогает, все перепробовал, даже уже устал, походу что-то препрошилось(((

----------


## PavelA

> менял имя компьютера,


 Этого недостаточно.
Должно пройти некоторое время чтобы прошел опрос по сети и все компьютеры перезаписали кеш имен. Управляет им, если мне не изменяет память WINS, которого обычно в небольших сетях отдельно не ставят.

----------


## pig

Я думаю, что ругается Обозреватель сети - это он всегда следит за NetBIOS-именами.

Есть бредовый вариант. У вас нормальное подключение по локальной сети, вы заводите ещё VPN, и ноутбук находит сам себя. Следовательно, клиента и службу надо отключить на VPN-соединении, раз оно только для интернета.

----------


## Vadim_SVN

Может это поможет ускорить процесс ...



> Для очистки содержимого кэша имен NetBIOS и повторной его загрузки из файла LMHOSTS введите в командной строке nbtstat -R


Источник: Диагностика и тестирование сетевых подключений по протоколам TCP/IP и NetBIOS

----------

